# NIKON SB700 SHOW ERROR AFTER DROP MY HANDS



## amir4u (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi

I have a problem ,if u can or urs another any friend can friend solve so this will be urs thanks

I AM TOO MUCH DISAPOINTED CAUSE BEFOR A DAY MY NIKON SB700 WAS DROP FROM MY HANDS ,AFTER DROP WHEN I WAS ON MY FLASH,THEY ALWAY STUCK(STOP )AND A CAUTION SIGN APPER IN MY SB700 LCD PANEL(PLS SEE ATTACHED PICTURE)THEN FLASH DIDN'T FIRE NEARLY 5 MINUTES



AFTER NEARLY 5 MINUTES FLASH WILL READY THEN STUCK AGAIN AND MISS LOTS OF LIGHT FIRE,CAN ANYBODY LET ME KNOW WHAT MEANING OF 
THIS CAUTION SIGHN

PLS SOLVE MY PROBLEM:hail:

SO THANKS


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I put this in your other post on this subject....

I would suggest NIKON REPAIR CENTER


----------



## Mully (Feb 8, 2013)

No easy fix...time to send it to Nikon


----------

